# central hydraulics...



## mr.plow (Sep 25, 2005)

Can someone tell if i get central hydraulics for an under-tailgate spreader if i would be able to run my dump box off it as well? I have electric over hydraulic now and if getting the central hy will italow me to operate both off of the same pto and oil tank. Thanks


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

As long as its all plumbed right, yes you can. You will just need another valve for operating it.


----------



## AintNoFun (Nov 26, 2003)

anyone have any good website to purchase a central hydraulics setup at? thanks


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

Here you go.

http://www.forceamerica.com/


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC (Dec 13, 2002)

mr.plow said:


> Can someone tell if i get central hydraulics for an under-tailgate spreader if i would be able to run my dump box off it as well? I have electric over hydraulic now and if getting the central hy will italow me to operate both off of the same pto and oil tank. Thanks


im not sure if you will mw able to utilize the same lift cylinder...correct me if i am wrong guys but i think some one old me only that converting from elec/hydro to straight hydro that they had to replace there cylinder or possibly convert something or something.

mine was set up in the begining for my central to run the spreader and the dump


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

It all depends on the hoist\cylinder you currently have. If the cylinder is part of the pump, which I have never seen on a dump, then you would need a cylinder. But most hoists are a pump to hose to cylinder, whether they are electric, central or PTO. Just a matter of changing where the hoses are coming from.


----------



## mr.plow (Sep 25, 2005)

For undertailgate spreader is it better to have the central hydr pump to run off the engine or PTO? The one that i was using last winter(tail spred) aperently ran off the engine and i had a hell of a time salting around cars and what not, when i needed to accelerate a little the salt would shoot way out. I was told that PTO drive pump is worse, True or false? I already have a pto provision built into the tranny from FORD.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

What year Ford is it?

The Torqshift has the PTO option BUT, as soon as you hit the brake pedal, it shuts it off, same for the Allison in GM's. So basically it is only good for dump boxes and tow trucks\flat beds. Won't work for plowing or salting.

Clutch pumps or central hydraulics work out well. The PTO would be the way I would go if it would work, but until the manufacturers get their heads back in the sunshine, that won't be happening.


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

I will try to take some shots of my hydraulic nightmare thats under my dump bed when I get a chance. My central hydraulics run my dump, plow and spreader.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=25956&highlight=central+hydraulics

This is whats under my hood of my F-350 dump.


----------



## mr.plow (Sep 25, 2005)

Mark Oomkes said:


> What year Ford is it?
> 
> The Torqshift has the PTO option BUT, as soon as you hit the brake pedal, it shuts it off, same for the Allison in GM's. So basically it is only good for dump boxes and tow trucks\flat beds. Won't work for plowing or salting.
> 
> Clutch pumps or central hydraulics work out well. The PTO would be the way I would go if it would work, but until the manufacturers get their heads back in the sunshine, that won't be happening.


 Wow that doesn't make sence for FORD, everytime I'm dumping material I alway have my foot on the brakes so i can let the truck move forward if it has to. ihave electric over hydr. 
I have a 2005 torq shift with PTO provision so I don't know if they improved that function for 2005.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

No it doesn't make any sense. And no there isn't a change. The '05 550 that we put together last year had to have a clutch pump and my 350 is scheduled for one this fall.


----------



## mr.plow (Sep 25, 2005)

Mark Oomkes said:


> No it doesn't make any sense. And no there isn't a change. The '05 550 that we put together last year had to have a clutch pump and my 350 is scheduled for one this fall.


 Clutch pump?...is that run off the engine?


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

Yes it is.

Take a look.


----------



## Kurt B. (Aug 10, 2002)

Can any of you guys elaborate on the PTO vs. clutch pump central hydraulic setups? We are working on setting up an F550 and were planning on the PTO to run dump & salt spreader. What good is the PTO systems if they shut down when the brake is applied? We have an International with an allison trans and PTO central hydraulic setup that we've used for years without any problems.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I'm going on what my upfitter is telling me. They build trucks for municipalities and a few landscapers, but mostly the big stuff. They say that both the Torqshift and the Allison have it programmed so that when the brake is applied, the PTO will shut off. They are just as frustrated about it as I am. It would make life easier for everybody if they could change the programming. 

We have a F750 with the pump run off the PTO, an Allison World transmission, so I know what you mean. 

Mr Plow--clutch pump is the same thing as central hydraulics. In my area they are referred to as clutch pumps. It is basically an A/C clutch engaging\disengaging the pump.


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

mr.plow said:


> Clutch pump?...is that run off the engine?


look at the pics on the other post I listed. There are a set of belts that run off the fan blade shaft. That run to the pump. Which has an electric clutch on it. Works great.


----------



## mr.plow (Sep 25, 2005)

for those running PTO off their auto tranny....do you have to put it in park or neutral to engage the pto or can you just be in rev or drive but stopped?
I'm sure their programming outhere that will take out the disengage when brake appleid.


----------



## Kurt B. (Aug 10, 2002)

With the PTO on my Intenational with an Allison MT653 you have to be in a gear stopped to engage PTO or you grind the gears. The transmission selector does not have a park setting. The truck has a parking brake in the drive shaft behind the transmission that is engaged by a lever on the floor.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Our F750 can be running when engaged, better to do it while stopped or low RPM's, but it does work. 

If you find the programming to change it, please let me know, I'll be changing trucks to that setup as soon as it happens.


----------

